# Kammer Filter von Laguna, frage zu filtermatten



## the57 (23. Juni 2007)

hi,
nun ich hatte etwas mit meiner selbst gebauten Filter rum gebastelt, habe mich aber nun für ein Kammer Filter mir UV Lampe von Laguna mit 7200L Pumpe entschieden.
Das ganze ist laut Hersteller für 19000Liter ausgelegt, denke also sollte gerade so für 3 kois und 10 Goldfische in einen 5000 Liter Teich ausreichen, oder?
nun meine frage, ich habe noch recht groben schmutz im teich, so ein halben mm groß. das sollte meine Filterung richten, aber die schwimmen vorne rein und hinten wieder raus. so war das nicht geplant.

Aufbau des Filters:
-erst filterbürsten
-kammer 1: grobe filtermatte
-kammer 2: Japanmatten
-Kamme r3: sone plastik dinger für bak.

hat es sinn feine filtermatten in die erste Kammer noch mit rein zu tun? oder muss das so?

wie lange brauchen die bakis um sich zu bilden, kan nich das irgendwie beeinflussen?

also wenn jemand Ahnung hat, bitte hilfe!!!

danke euch...


----------



## Annett (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kammer Filter von Laguna, frage zu filtermatten*

Hallo,

falls Du die Möglichkeiten hast - wie wäre denn ein vorgeschaltetes Spaltsieb??
Gibts in vers. Feinheiten und Ausführungen.

Die Bakis brauchen schon einige Wochen, bis sie voll belastbar sind. Bei neuen Teichen/Aquarien kommt meist innerhalb der ersten 7-14Tage der sogenannte Nitritpeak. Danach kann man zumind. theoretisch Fische einsetzen. Praktisch braucht ein naturnaher Teich wesentlich länger, um halbwegs ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen.


----------



## the57 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kammer Filter von Laguna, frage zu filtermatten*

hallo,
den teich gibt es nun schon etwas länger, den filter erst seit na woche,dann warte ich noch zwei bovor ich meine neuen kois zu den alten setze.

für ein sieb ist der schmutz schon zu klein denke ich, sprich was gegen feine filtermatten im filter? sonst mache ich das einfach mal.

bis dann, tobi


----------

